# iTunes Store at 10:



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Ten years ago this month, a music sector ravaged by Napster and largely ignorant of digital distribution found a savior of sorts in what was then called the iTunes Music Store. With its 99-cent unbundled songs, the service quickly became the only significant source for acquiring music legally online.


More


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Wow. I can't believe I've avoided iTunes for a whole decade...

Happy Birthday to me, I guess.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well, I got an iPad last year and although I haven't downloaded any Tunes, I have downloaded a number of Apps, Free and Otherwise, and We're Best Friends these days....:up:


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

prunejuice said:


> Wow. I can't believe I've avoided iTunes for a whole decade...
> 
> Happy Birthday to me, I guess.


Tried it, buggy application lasted about 2 days. I have iTunes in a VM now to keep my machines stable and safe from Apple's inability to patch very serious security flaws. But minus one iPod that was bought for my wife's nursing I have stayed away from the iJunk.


----------



## thebug (Aug 3, 2012)

got all my own, don't have to pay, of course I'm 60+ years old


----------

